# SCAR being issued to Regiment



## Centermass (May 12, 2009)

About 600 members of the 75th Ranger Regiment will soon take the Special Operations Combat Assault Rifle into battle.

The 600 SCARs are the first of 1,800 that U.S. Special Operations Command began fielding in early April, SOCom spokeswoman Air Force Maj. Denise Boyd told Army Times.

SOCom chose the SCAR system — which consists of the 5.56mm MK16 and the 7.62mm MK17 — to replace weapons including the 5.56mm M4A1 carbine, made by Colt Defense LLC.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2009/05/army_scar_051109w/


----------



## Ravage (May 12, 2009)

I've read they are not quite happy with it but FN is pushing it even so...


----------



## dknob (May 12, 2009)

Whhhaat?? Damn, I did not expect that. 

I figured the next move would be to get em HK416s... Thats all we talked about before I left in 2007.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 12, 2009)

Figures. Now that I'm home. It's been big talk around work about that and a few other things. Marpat uniforms, Merrells being allowed again, all sorts of cool stuff. Who knows if it'll actually happen though.


----------



## 1/75thBatboy (May 13, 2009)

So the SCARS are in then?! I seen all the weapons that would be coming in after I left but for some reason I thought I heard them saying they'd go with the H&Ks.  Its about time we get a 7.62 rifle also.   As for the Merrells, those were the best "cool guy" boots they ever let us wear and I still hike with the same pair.  Comfortable too alongside the Matahorns.  Ha, I remember Gen. Freakley in OEF '05 sending one of his e6 goons to my table in the chow hall asking us who the hell let us wear those boots lol.


----------



## casperxb12r (May 16, 2009)

Dude, why are people wrapped around the axle about fucking boots, that honestly don't even last? This post was suppose to be about the future of our next gladius and blokes are bickering about shitty boots, lol. I am not trying to be an ass but come on guys, who cares how it is spelt or if they were or were not being allowed to be worn. The fact is any unit worth a shit doesn't put an a priority on what you were so much as what you do. You know what I mean? Let's face it, over here, right now, shit is fucked up and we are sitting on our thumbs just begging to get out the wire because some one wants to get his fucking "star". I didn't join the community and go through( and it was extensive) hell to be in two different sof units just to have somebody who is out to get his and fuck winning the war. Things like the new scar will give us the nessisary advantage that we can not exspect with the current M4A1. Don't get me wrong I love my M4, good ergonomics, user friendly, and versitile but damn if you don't have problems with the 77grain rounds, constanly fouling up under extreem useage, and our new optices have to compete with the FUCKING front sight appature. Man I hate that thing. So in conclusion my brothers, lets not forget the we are trying to move forward smartly dispite what Obama, Palosie, and all those other socialists want. We have to maintain our vigilance and our focus on what is most important, our freedome and the man standing left and right of you. Strength and honor.


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 17, 2009)

Back to SCAR....:uhh:;)


----------



## lockNload (May 17, 2009)

Well shit there goes the links to the Merrels I was going to return to :doh:   The topic shifted from the original content intended but there was some good info in there :uhh:


----------



## koz (May 17, 2009)

Here- 

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?p=281213#post281213


----------



## lockNload (May 18, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## 08steeda (May 18, 2009)

Anyone used a SCAR yet? How do you like them?

I would really think that having a 7.62 in the current AO's would be a welcome change!


----------



## 8'Duece (May 18, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Anyone used a SCAR yet? How do you like them?
> 
> I would really think that having a 7.62 in the current AO's would be a welcome change!



P.Beck has, it's in the "Weapons thread" :cool:


----------



## 08steeda (May 18, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> P.Beck has, it's in the "Weapons thread" :cool:


 
Thanks, I will track it down!

 I have a FNH Ultra Compact Dac 9mm and could not love it more!!! They make quaility weapons!!!


----------



## Looon (May 18, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Anyone used a SCAR yet? How do you like them?


Ive used one quite a bit.

But I was playing Ghost Recon.:confused:


----------



## 08steeda (May 18, 2009)

Looon said:


> Ive used one quite a bit.
> 
> But I was playing Ghost Recon.:confused:


 
DOH!!!! Kinda like Sure I can fly a 747, I did it many times on MS Flight Simulator!!!

Funny!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 24, 2009)

Photo of 1/75 at NASCAR today:












I love this quote 


> Rangers from 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Fort Benning, G.A. stand at attention on the infield of the Lowes Motor Speedway as they are honored for their service to the nation during the Coca Cola 600 NASCAR pre-race military appreciation show in Concord, N.C. on May 24, 2009.


----------



## Ravage (May 25, 2009)

Any opinionons yet ? Probably gonna have to wait 'till they go for deployment.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 27, 2009)

Excellent SCAR thread in the weapons section here:
https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7776


----------

